# EXCLUSIVE kayaksession.com– Anthony Yap launches new kayak company



## kayak session (Dec 16, 2005)

EXCLUSIVE kayaksession.com– interview with Anthony Yap 

Anthony Yap announces the launch of a new kayak company – TITAN KAYAKS

At the top of the world’s freestyle kayaking scene, Australian Anthony Yap has gained recognition as both an innovator and a solid competitor. Also a keen explorer, Anthony’s desire to find new territory has carried him to remote regions looking for ever bigger waves to expand the possibilities of freestyle. For 2009, Anthony has decided to turn his creativity and drive toward another goal, the start of a new kayak company - Titan Kayaks.

More info here: EXCLUSIVE – Anthony Yap launches a kayak company


----------

